# 1918 Columbia Military Bicycle - what's it worth?



## rubblequeen (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi i have a chance to pick one of these up but not sure what I should be paying.  Any ideas?
Seems to be in good ridable condition.  Mainly all original apart from the wheels.
 Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2013)

Sent a pm... don't wanna get the natives restless.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Sep 4, 2013)

The catalog page I found said they sold for $65 new.
So since it's just an old wore out piece of junk I'll give you $20 for it.


----------



## rubblequeen (Sep 4, 2013)

Coaster Brake said:


> The catalog page I found said they sold for $65 new.
> So since it's just an old wore out piece of junk I'll give you $20 for it.




If you make it $25 we've got a deal.  Oh no! Just realised you were joking  
Or did you leave two zero's off the end by mistake????


----------



## MrColumbia (Sep 4, 2013)

rubblequeen said:


> Hi i have a chance to pick one of these up but not sure what I should be paying.  Any ideas?
> Seems to be in good ridable condition.  Mainly all original apart from the wheels.
> Thanks




$0 to $2,000 or any ware in-between or possibly more. Post pictures or it's just a guess.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 4, 2013)

http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1918-columbia-military-model/
*http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/*


----------



## hoofhearted (May 5, 2014)

*1918 Dayton Military*



GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/1918-columbia-military-model/
> *http://bsamuseum.wordpress.com/*





*HELP ... is there any scholarly-evidence that the 1918, Davis DAYTON Military Bicycle 
had it's brightwork painted to match the frame / fenders ... like the Columbia and Great 
Western Military-Models of 1918 ??

Is there anyone on board that has documentation of the color of the Dayton Military Bicycle of 1918 ... 
the two I have seen are satin or gloss black.*


Thank you for any information.... 

.... patric cafaro


==============================================================================
==============================================================================


----------

